# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  The Timmins

## LUSHLOOKE69

Janelle's back what do people think of her character. I wasn't to fond of her but so far in this episode she isn't too bad.

----------


## emseyd

She is really funny as a character but will probably annoy me after a bit. I think that the wat she's treating dylan is really bad cos he's been trying so hard.

----------


## Stacy

She is really annoying me and the way she is treating Dylan isn't fair. Susan, Karl and Stingray have all noticed this now.

----------

